# panhandle pandemonium Red Bulls & The mighty Silver King



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Twas the night b4 Jeffbro999's Bday 10jul15 pandemonium started with Jeff Selina Tierra and I launching off at 2000. Armed with Matrix shads on every rod we set out to the Mile with a incoming tide 1/4 moon 5mph winds 88 degree water temp and clear skies. things started off somewhat slow, but with excitement ole T' caught her self a little lane snapper to fire off the night shortly followed by me catching a Bullasorous. We press on hitting light 2 light and then a first 4 my boat ole T' catches a Speck off the Mile*** SWEET!!! we push on further with Selina and I hooking into a red here and there and then it happens!!!!!!!!!!

I yell hooked up!!!!! Drags screams for all about 4 seconds then the fish rushes the boat I reel frantically trying to keep up - I thought I lost the fish but then wait I get tension again, and here is where it got crazy...... KABOOM!!!!! estimated 80lb Tarpon jumps just 15ft away from the boat I Yell Tarpon!!!! in my head Im thinking Holy sh*t ( 30lb seagar - 30lb power pro 3/0 1/2oz golden eye jig head - Tiger bait Matrix Shad - inshore rod n reel ***Beast***) I fight the Mighty Silver King for only seconds longer b4 what seems the inevitable happened boink by by..... dddddaaaammmm that was awesome hahahahaha yet another Tarpon Jumped but no dice still I must say thats the kinda rush I live for*

now with nerves at a all time High we Crush the Bulls catching I dont know how many. Jeff did land a nice 30" Red at about midnight to celebrate his 30th Bday, not to mention at one point he also got owned by something massive ( unconfirmed Tarpon ) with double ups and nonstop action by 0100 its was game on with a surprise shark mixed in also caught on the Go2:thumbup: we all fished until our arms couldn't bare yet another. 

Sweet way to beat the heat with on fire fishin* in the mid of the night 
Happy Bday Jeff time to take a quick nap to get up and watch the Blues
Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

More pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

More pics !!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Someones once asked do you think you can catch a Tarpon on Matrix to answer your question with 100% confidence I must say YES as God and everyone else on my boat as my witness it is possible, my man

Tarpon are at the Mile Fellas get there someone need to land one there soon while the gettin is good I now have a mission 

1 bull
1 king
1 Tarpon 
1 trip inshore @ the Mile


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Song says it all brother!!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely AWESOME!!! Tarpon @ 3MB, hmmm. I see new rods, reels, leader material, hooks, line, another boat full of camermen, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That smile say's it all.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Josh for the great trip, it was a alot of fun. Great way to start my 30th! Catching reds till you don't even need to catch another. Once we figured out the pattern the bite got hot real quick. Jumping the tarpon next to the boat was AWESOME and seeing them rolling and blowing up bait was very cool to see. There will be one boat side very soon:thumbup:


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Outstanding fishing rockin' the artificials. I think I need to attend a seminar on how to jig plastics to get results like this. Haha.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Same place I hooked mine years ago, and sounds about the fight was about just as long. They sure are fast. 
I foresee ThaFish trying to fly fish for one.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason - ha thats it bud I like that 

Allen - I always imagine that day where its all possible 

Keith - the bulls are always a good way to tear up the drag washers, got 2 Luv it

Boom - if I can be any help ill be at Avalon BnT on the 18th during there sale promo. I plan on dropping all the beans for techniques, patterns, presentations, rigs rods reels hook line sinkers, how to read the water and identify different bait structure bottom deviations exc... 

Jeff - Round 2 tonight our glorious poon is feeding with the tide time to catch the wave. " I dont akways hit the mile but when I do I choose Matrix stay rigged up my friends "


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Same place I hooked mine years ago, and sounds about the fight was about just as long. They sure are fast.
> I foresee ThaFish trying to fly fish for one.


Yep if ur not ready for it prepare to get owned. Although light tackle is my thing ill take my chances and YES a fly rod oh boy that's a fight for the ages fishing at its highest right there. Sawyer needs to hurry his butt back b4 we put hooks in all of them lol there will be a Matrix in every poon migrating West from here on out hahaha

In all seriousness I wont stop until I get one boat side


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds fun I was near the Escambia bridge and around the the river catching specks, reds and sunshine bass.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Same place I hooked mine years ago, and sounds about the fight was about just as long. They sure are fast.
> I foresee ThaFish trying to fly fish for one.


Or pulling A Jose Wehebe & Swimming underwater to freespool & hook them up, Then swiming back to the surface to hand the rod off.:whistling:


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing results at the 3mb. My son and I keep fishing it with little success. Are you working the lights or the rubble on the bottom? I can't quite figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Rastaman said:


> Amazing results at the 3mb. My son and I keep fishing it with little success. Are you working the lights or the rubble on the bottom? I can't quite figure it out. Thanks.


THE BLUE PRINT

3MB can have an attitude at times. By that I mean its not always as easy as anchoring next to the bridge dropping down some shrimp and cracking a beer although that can work sometimes. 

At night the mile has a couple things going for it:
- shadow breaks
1. Along the bridge *under
2. Outside the glow of the light
3. Before and after a burnt out light

- structure 
1. Pilings 
2. Rubble

The fish tend to roam the same lights this can change from trip to trip but any given night they usually stay in a 2 light radius, going back and forth looking for bait. 

Bait is the first thing I look for 
- on top 
-on the screen
-or by casting and simply feeling them run into your line.

Once you find the bait you found the area in which the preditors are or will be. Fish it take note of it; if you dont catch anything its still a good place to come back 2.

Structure 
How I fish the bridge is based on what the fish tell ne to do. First I scan the bridge for fish on top sight casting and looking for bait then, If im casting at the bridge pilings for an hour to no success. Ill work the bottom structure off the bridge along with the outside shadow breaks.

Water column 
Sometimes they will be skimming the surface, suspending, or on bottom. Working the entire water column is key to finding ur fish. Often times they want to be under the bait, finding out where the bait is staging is key as well.

Beeing mobile not staying stationary will allow you to take note of whats all going on at the bridge. 

Birds 
Start taking note of what lights the birds are are sitting on, on the water and standing on the bridge looking down. I swear its the same sea gulls that fish the same lights all year round they tell me alot without even speaking. Even if im not fishing just driving over 3mile I take note of what the lights the birds are at# its always the same ones.

Tides and Moon phases
I have this dialed to my preference it plays a huge role for me makeing the difference of catching 5 or 30 fish. This will usually be the diffrence and the game changer it ties along with feeding habbits. Going out on the right days plus knowing how to execute with the right equipment and tactics will increase your catch ratio.

As for lures 

Well you already know what I use.


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome report. Killin it man.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

KingCrab said:


> Or pulling A Jose Wehebe & Swimming underwater to freespool & hook them up, Then swiming back to the surface to hand the rod off.:whistling:


I think speedo Josh will be doing all the swimming hence the name and thafish Sawyer will be my acting photographer as I manhandle the beast hahaha:yes:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm gonna tell Sawyer that you been hitting 3MB while he's been away.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

DE- I always make sure I tell him about all my fishin ventures. Especially the bull red reports hahaha and I just turned my boat into legendary for some routine maintenance I appreciate the heads up


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey man I'm curious, does color really matter after dark? I have just used glow in the dark curly tailed zman with mixed results. Just wanted your opinion on that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tmrunner said:


> Hey man I'm curious, does color really matter after dark? I have just used glow in the dark curly tailed zman with mixed results. Just wanted your opinion on that. Thanks in advance!


I have caught fish on every color at night. More importantly clear color and bold color ways.

Here is a concept for you to grab. Get a red pen or blue what have you put it in front of the sun tell me what color you see.... most likely just the silhouette of the pen, black right. Same goes for fishing under lights at night. The fish look up and see this thing moving through the light weather it be green or yellow I dont think they can tell.

Its a matter of perspective

Now imagine the fish looking down at your lure under a light / fishing bottom now some shades of colors might stand out more then others like purple vs. Clear. Sometimes natural clear type baits work better in this instance.

Water color plays a part in color selection as well, but I wont get into that. Honestly color in my opinion is as important as mono vs fluro it might give you 2 or 3 more bites maybe even by bigger fish. 
So I play by the rules, but it boils down to confidence.

Ill get more in depth sat. At avalon bait n tackle, hope to see u there


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This is what blows my mind is how fish can chase a 1" shrimp that by nature is clear find it kill it and do it all night, outside of lights in complete darkness, just the stars and maybe a moon. And here we are throwin luminescent glow in the dark lures. Reaction strikes presentation and just finding the fish is more important then color.

For instance the bull run or flounder run I bet you wouldn't hesitate to throw a pink bucktail after you just caught 1000 fish on the white... chances are you're still going to hook up because you're on the fish same goes even if you're on a school of just 10 fish as compared to a parking lot full

Mind you these are just my thoughts Im not a marine biologist or anything just my opinion and experience


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

To answer your question... NO hahaha 
You will catch fish regaurdless if you fish by the book or not.

My thing is if you find the fish you will catch the fish.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

You guys rock that's a great night.i got a couple questions for you guys about fishing at night do you use a generator and do you drop anchor?Im over on mobile bay but would like to try over 3 mile bridge area.Not sure where to put in a 17 foot flats boats.I know you guys worked hard catching all those fish the pics are unreal.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tom044 said:


> You guys rock that's a great night.i got a couple questions for you guys about fishing at night do you use a generator and do you drop anchor?Im over on mobile bay but would like to try over 3 mile bridge area.Not sure where to put in a 17 foot flats boats.I know you guys worked hard catching all those fish the pics are unreal.



Tom ill try to keep this short and to the point.
No Generator
No anchor
stay mobile and stealthy 
any boat can fish any water you just have to choose ur days
oh man that's not working hard thats playing hard

tight lines bud


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow thanks for the very thorough reply! Definitely helpful. I was indecisive last time I went out, now I won't be. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

LIO thanks for reply


----------

